# Fuse boxes on 2010 Peugeot Boxer



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I can locate the one under the bonnet and the one on the dash drivers side, but where is the elusive third one that the manual refers to as on the passenger side????

Keith


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

kaacee said:


> I can locate the one under the bonnet and the one on the dash drivers side, but where is the elusive third one that the manual refers to as on the passenger side????
> 
> Keith


If it is the auxiliary fuse box then it is inside the lower seat belt housing on the UK driver side. A note of caution, it was there on my Chausson but not on my Rapido. It is an extra that the MH convertor either wants to utilise or doesn't as the case may be.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Ray, will have a look tomorrow if it stops raining :x :x 

Keith


----------

